# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Smx

## Mtb-Flo

Hab ich grad gefunden:

www.nsmb.com/shore_news/smx_10_06.php

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Sethimus

das gabs doch letztes jahr schon...

sieht zwar recht nett aus, aber auf dem ding stehst doch noch gebueckter wie auffem snowscoot, dazu noch 3 kufen. find des irgendwie witzlos. dann schon lieber en voll gefedertes snowscoot von black mountain...

www.snowscoot-rider.de/ssr/files/test6.php

----------


## DasMatti

die teile sind lustig...lohnt sich aber nicth wirklich

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Wenns zeit habts schauts hin. Is sicher ein Spaß.




> Am 9. Dezember findet 70 Kilometer östlich von Hamburg der erste SMX Contest der Welt statt.............


www.frontlinemag.net/preview/...hp?news_id=199

----------


## krautl

weiss wer wo man so ein Teil kaufen kann, oder wieviel sowas kostet? Hätte gern so ein Teil, glaub man kann ,mit der richtigen Anfahrt damit auch durch den Dirtpark springen?

----------


## manfred

finde das teil auch ziemlich lässig, würde gern mal eins ausprobieren!

----------


## dita

gibts bei uns im funpark heuer im winter zum testen

----------


## manfred

ahh, sehr schön!such eh grad a destination für silvester...

----------


## motocrossandi

> weiss wer wo man so ein Teil kaufen kann, oder wieviel sowas kostet? Hätte gern so ein Teil, glaub man kann ,mit der richtigen Anfahrt damit auch durch den Dirtpark springen?


also ist ziemlich teuer, 
glaube mind 400-500

habe hier eine seite gefunde:
www.snowbmx.de/
 :Wink:

----------


## motocrossandi

sry doppelpostnaja 
einfach geil so ein ding,
doch is zu teuer  :Frown: 
bleib beim ski/snowboard fahren

----------


## wald-vollernter

> weiss wer wo man so ein Teil kaufen kann, oder wieviel sowas kostet? Hätte gern so ein Teil, glaub man kann ,mit der richtigen Anfahrt damit auch durch den Dirtpark springen?


ne das wird nicht gehn. weil ein bike viel besser läuft als ein ski auf oder board auf schnee. da müsstest du schon den dirtpark an nen argen hang baun. dann könntest aber im sommer nicht mehr fahren !

----------


## hustla

die SMX  dinger kann man im winter am semmering testen....

----------


## pagey

> die SMX  dinger kann man im winter am semmering testen....


das klingt gut....das werd ich mal testen !!

----------


## hustla

also eher ausborgen (und testen)...

----------


## Kaz

Hab da SMX letztes Jahr getestet. Macht echt Spaß!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## scherom

Das ding kostet im Handel so 1300€ nur so zur info!

Würd mir gern eins kaufen aber derzeit wachst mir die Kole ned so aus dem hintern!

----------


## pagey

deswegen ausborgen (da wos geht) kaufen tät i ma sowas auch nie... um 1300 gibts ja scho was mit motor  :Smile:

----------


## Banshee725

Ja ich freu mich schon voll auf das Ausprobieren von so einem Teil.
Hätte ur gern so eins ..............aber irgendwie sind mir die 1300€ für das SMX viel zu teuer.
Ich hoff da gibts nächsts Jahr im Sommer so ein Blowout wie mit den Teilen für die Radlteile.

----------


## krautl

Probieren gerade so ein Teil selbst zu bauen.

Verwenden dazu ein Marin Fully mit Luftdämpfer und eine Psylo. hoff das es klappt .

----------


## rohloffman

hey hab jetzt lusst mir auch sowas zu bauen.
hätte einen p2 rahmen eine z150. 
1 was für ski verwende ich dafür
2 wie befestige ich die an rahmen und gabel
3 würde es sinn machen ein hinterrad zu montieren um vortrieb zu erzeugen????

----------


## manfred

das hinterrad würde in den kurven ein bissl arg rutschen. beim hofer gibts grade die funcarver günstig!

----------


## krautl

Bau mir ein Hardtail SMX mit einer Dirt Jumper 1. Als Ski nehm ich einfach Funcarver. Mein Hinterbau sieht dem des SMX ähnlich,hoffe das er auch so funktioniert. Glaub das man auf Schnee nicht unbediengt ein Fully braucht. Hoffe das ich es bald mal testen kann.

----------


## rohloffman

ja die ski beim hofer habe ich auch schon entdeckt.
aber wie befestige ich die am besten an der steckachse. hab mir gedacht ich laminiere das mit glasfasern irgend wie zusammen.
aber solls ich der ski noch begen können oder sollte er hinten starr sein???

----------


## manfred

diese bikes sind so geil zum fahren, kannst dich reinlegen bis der lenker am boden streift!

----------


## rohloffman

also ich hätte das nicht für die piste gedacht sondern nur für dirt und street im winter

----------


## motocrossandi

> diese bikes sind so geil zum fahren, kannst dich reinlegen bis der lenker am boden streift!


bild funktioniert leider nciht  :Frown:  , nur ein x dort  :Frown: 

edit: jetzt gehts auf einmal  :Big Grin:  , sry
@ot:
weiß einer was man für die ski braucht vom hofeR? einen schischuh oder kann man auch mit einem snowbaordschuh (soft) fahren ?

mfg andi

----------


## Sanchez

Nehm mal an einen Schischu denn wie willst denn sonst fest in der Bindung stehen!
Ich mein natürlich gehts mit dem Softboot doch der Halt...?

----------


## krautl

Habe mir für die Halterung der Ski eine Halterung aus Aluminium gebaut, die einfach mit der Bindungsplatte verschraubt wird. Schaut aus wie beim Orginall. Der Hinterbau macht mir ein wenig zu schaffen, weiss irgendwer in welchen Winkel der Hinterbau eines Smx steht. Glaub aber es ist das Beste noch ein bisschen zu tüffteln, dann hab ich beim ersten Richtigen Schnee schon mein eigenes SignatureSchneeDirtTeil. Göritz rocks!

----------


## tigri

Um den Slebsterbauern die Ärgeniss zu ersparen!

Ab 1. Dezember wird es das von Euch gewunschene Sportgerät geben.
Alurahmen, 8kg, über 200 Federweg mit TwinTip Carvern.
Anbei ein Foto vom Prototypen - Die vom Richtigem Original kommen morgen!
Kostenpunkt 289!!!! mit "Federung" und 319!!! mit DNM ÖldruckDämpfer.
Schont Eure Bikes und wartet noch eine Woche zu!
Homepage demnächst online.

Grüße
Gre

----------


## Fragenmann

auch federgabeltauglich? also so vom lenkwinkel her? sowas wie ne dirtjumper oder so. 
mfg

----------


## tigri

hat im endeffekt eine fahrradgeometrie mit einem Lenkwinkel von 70 grad- sonst alles fahhradstandardteile 1 1/8 Steuersatz.
Ab mitte Dezember gibts dann eine federgabel um 160 mit 150 federweg.
Aber die ist eher eine monolinksache mit einem dämpfer als eine herkömmliche federgabel.
lg
T

----------


## rohloffman

naja so viel kohle will ich dafür nivcht ausgeben. kommt mir der eigenbau billiger und ist spannender

----------


## tigri

Das mit dem Eigenbau habe ich anfangs auch probiert, aber ein paar schi in der qualität kosten schon weit über hundert euro und die kinderski brechen.
Dann noch Aluwinkel und dafür braucht man noch achsen - macht nochmal hundert und das mit dem fahrradsattel endet erfahrungsgemäß böse.
Ein weiteres problem sind die fußrasten - das kostet nochmal extra (tip M10 Gewindestangen mit den passenden scheiben passen ins tretlager!).
Die Geometrie hinzukriegen ist auch nicht leicht und die schier sollten unbedingt einfach abnehmbar sein, da so ein ding mit schiern mehr als zwei meter misst. 
....und am schluss bleibt nach dem winter ein ziemlich rampunierter rahmen.
Aber gerade aus diesen erfahrungen heraus ist die idee entstanden das ding zu bauen und es zum niedrigst möglichen preis, leistbar für alle anbieten zu können. Vergleicht man das mit dem Mitbewerb ist man hier weitaus günstiger bedient...cirka  1/3 bis 1/5

----------


## manfred

ich denke wir haben uns mal am semmering in der gondel unterhalten  :Smirk: 
bin gleich mal sehr interessiert an so einem teil!

hast den prototypen ausprobiert? schaut irgendwie so aus, als würde man mit den fußrastern im schnee streifen in den kurven.
wichtig wäre eine zugstufe, das gelbe teil mit dem ich gefahren bin hatte nur einen gummipuffer, der dich nach einem sprung wieder rauskatapultiert hat.

----------


## tigri

Ja, stimmt ich erinnere mich auch an Dich.
Naja die fußrasten am prototypen waren unnötig lange und die Serie ist doch um 8 cm höher geworden um den federweg zu ermöglichen.
Also jetzt noch streifen wäre nur bei 60 grad schräglage möglich. Selbst volleingefedert muss man da doch ziemlich drinnenliegen. Aber die geometrie ist der optimale kompromiss aus federweg, sitzhöhe-sprich tiefer schwerpunkt- und mögliche schräglage.

Ab 10. Dezember auf jeden Fall auf ebay und www.sledgehammer,at zu kaufen!
lg
gre

----------


## rohloffman

naja da du wahrscheinlich aus der erfahrung heruas recht haben wirst. sag ich mal nichts dagegen ..... aber euer teil ist für die piste und ich will eins für die stadt.

----------


## tigri

Man kann damit auf der piste fahren, aber das haupteinsatzgebiet sollte eigentlich der "freeride" sein. Die idee ist auch daraus entstanden, dass man mit einer rodel eben nur auf perfekt präparierten strecken fahren kann, aber mit dem ding in jedem hohlweg auf wanderwegen durch den tiefschnee im wald.....
also piste eher nebenrangig.
deshalb auch keine fußschier, weil bremsen im hohlweg ist schwierig.
lg
T

----------


## tigri

ist ein dnm öldruckdämpfer drin mit 4,5cm hub. Der verhindert das rauskicken, dass du ansprichst! Außerdem kann man jeden Dämpfer mit 180 länge reinschrauben - alles standard.
lg
T

----------


## rohloffman

verchecks ihr auch nur die ski ohne rahmen????

----------


## tigri

Sorry, aber die kommen abgezählt und vor allem mit Aluwinkel.
Aber Testschi die nicht zum einsatz kommen kannst haben, wennst das porto übernimmst - sind die die am prototypen zu sehen sind.
lg

anbei die originalfotos!

----------


## rohloffman

hmm ja von wo würden denn die kommen.....
und wie viel würdens mich kosten

----------


## Sanchez

Bitte Bitte hat jemand einen Plan zu Bauen den er mir freiwillig geben möcht da ich mir soewas schweißen möcht. Schi wärten kein Prob. da am Mistplatz genügend herumliegen

----------


## snowbmxrider

habt ihr mit dem "neuen" skibob schon erfahrung im tiefschnee gemacht? reicht den der auftrieb zweier hintereinanderliegender(!) ski aus und gibts davon schon fahrbilder oder ein vid?

----------


## tigri

ja, wir habe den "neuen" schibob im tiefschnee getestet - und mussten in tatsächlich nachher verbessern. Es ist verdammt wichitg wie das verhältniss der schi von vorne zu hinten ist. Die Schier die drauf sind, sind aber auch noch dazu sehr breit! Also wegen vid und pics siehe homepage www.sledgehammer.at ab 10. Dezember online.

lg
tigri

----------


## Banshee725

Wer sich für eins interessiert hier bekommt man die dinger!!
www.sharperimage.ch/North-Leg...d1a128551.html

----------


## Doms

boah...1400€ san oba scho a weng happig...  :Smile:  

mich würd noch interessieren, wie viel Federweg das drumm am Heck hat.

und theoretisch könnte man da ja auch eine Doppelbrückengabel einbauen?!

----------


## tigri

> boah...1400€ san oba scho a weng happig...


genau! deshalb haben wir uns auch soooo bemüht günstig zu bleiben und wer will kann sich eine 888er und einen FOX einbauen und zahlt immer noch die Hälfte!  www.sledgehammer.at check it out!

----------


## Sethimus

www.daydreamsunlimited.com/Koski/product.htmlpasst auch noch zum thema.

----------


## tigri

stimmt ist wirklich das high end der snowbikeprodukte.
Leider auch preislich - bis 3000er

aber die gabel bringen wir hoffentlich noch heuer auch so hin.
Des Koski Ding ist auch relativ groß - hat glaub ich eine sitzhöhe von fast 1m.
lg
T

----------


## Mtb-Flo

kommt noch besser...

Halb Ski halb Bike!
Grad im IBC gefunden:
www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=254505

----------


## geh hea

Des Smx kostet 1000€ und is jeden euro wert meiner meinung nach !! 
bins gestern am semmering gefahren!! es geht hervorragend man kann sehr leicht herumtrickseln und droppen !! die fahr eigenschafenten sind hervorragend weil man sich richtig fett in die kurven legen kann ! 
ich kanns nur weiterempfehlen !!

----------


## Sethimus

kann man auch alles mit nem 600eur billigeren snowscoot...

----------


## LosGlazos

Hallo !!

An alle di ein Smx käuflich erwerben wollen hätte da welche abzugeben bei interesse einfach Pm schicken

----------


## rohloffman

aslo ich könnte mir vorstellen das man mit dem ktrak geil in der stadt unterwegs sein könnte und auch sonst lässig ist, da man das gewohnte gefährt unterm arsch hat...

----------


## frankfurter

ich verkauf ,mein SMX preis: € 550.-

----------


## Sanchez

wieso verkaufst du es? unzufrieden?

----------


## frankfurter

nein, ganz und gar nicht unzufrieden! im gegenteil das gerät ist echt spitze, aber mit 2 kindern und viel arbeit komm ich einfach nicht dazu

----------


## dergö!

Hi!

Schaut mal auf unserem Konablog vorbei: Niki Leitner war für North Legion in Norwegen zum Videodreh, der Teaser ist echt geil!
www.konablogs.com/thegap/

GvGö!

----------

